# Bottom Feeder Companion for Saulosi



## Parallaxus (Apr 21, 2014)

Can anyone make any suggestions regarding a catfish/bottom feeder companion for my 18 Saulosi in a 55gal?
I was thinking about a Synodontis Catfish, but they get too large. Need something that stays small, under 4 inches.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Parallaxus said:


> Can anyone make any suggestions regarding a catfish/bottom feeder companion for my 18 Saulosi in a 55gal?
> I was thinking about a Synodontis Catfish, but they get too large. Need something that stays small, under 4 inches.


Synodontis petricola stays small. I have nine in my 90 gallon tank with lots of Malawi peacocks and haps.

I also have ten clown loaches in another tank with a group of Lithobates.

Both are excellent bottom feeders but I feed them bottom feeder tablets rather than just let them eat leftovers. You don't want them to starve.
--
Paul


----------



## Parallaxus (Apr 21, 2014)

Y2KGT said:


> Synodontis petricola stays small. I have nine in my 90 gallon tank with lots of Malawi peacocks and haps.
> 
> I also have ten clown loaches in another tank with a group of Lithobates.
> 
> ...


Yup, it seems that Petricola would be best for my 55gal. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Parallaxus (Apr 21, 2014)

After doing some research, it seems that the Synodontis Petricola requires a
pH of 6 - 7.5
That's kinda low for an African Cichlid tank no?

The pH in my Saulosi tank is about 8 so i'm concerned about adding this.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Have you looked into Porthole catfish, Synodontis multimaculatus or some of the plecos.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Parallaxus said:


> After doing some research, it seems that the Synodontis Petricola requires a
> pH of 6 - 7.5
> That's kinda low for an African Cichlid tank no?
> 
> The pH in my Saulosi tank is about 8 so i'm concerned about adding this.


Not sure where you got your info from but according to Planet Catfish the petricola PH range is 7.0 to 8.5 which makes sense considering they're from Lake Tanganyika.
http://www.planetcatfish.com/common/species.php?species_id=857
--
Paul


----------



## Parallaxus (Apr 21, 2014)

Y2KGT said:


> Not sure where you got your info from but according to Planet Catfish the petricola PH range is 7.0 to 8.5 which makes sense considering they're from Lake Tanganyika.
> http://www.planetcatfish.com/common/species.php?species_id=857
> --
> Paul


Ya that makes a lot more sense. My source was obviously incorrect.


----------

